#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Συνέδριο: 5o Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο Λιμενικών Έργων, Αθήνα, 22~25.11.2010

## kobaksev

*Πότε :* 22.11.2010 - 25.11.2010
*Πού* : Αθήνα (περισσότερες λεπτομέρεις θα ανακοινωθούν αργότερα)
*Θέμα :* «Πέμπτο Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο Λιμενικών Έργων»

Το Εργαστήριο Λιμενικών Έργων του Ε.Μ.Π. διοργανώνει το ΠΕΜΠΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΡΓΩΝ. Θα πραγματοποιηθεί στην Αθήνα στις 22 - 25 Νοεμβρίου 2010.
Αντικείμενο του Συνεδρίου είναι η παρουσίαση των νεοτέρων εξελίξεων στο χώρο των επιστημών και των τεχνολογιών που σχετίζονται με τα Λιμενικά Έργα και ειδικότερα την έρευνα, τον σχεδιασμό, την μελέτη, κατασκευή, προστασία, συντήρηση, διαχείριση, στις επιπτώσεις στο περιβάλλον καθώς και η ενημέρωση, η ανταλλαγή απόψεων και η προώθηση της τεχνογνωσίας στους τομείς αυτούς. Στόχος του είναι η ενημέρωση, η ανταλλαγή απόψεων και η προώθηση της τεχνογνωσίας.
Απευθύνεται στους ερευνητές, μελετητές, κατασκευαστές, ΑΕΙ, δημόσιους φορείς, ΟΤΑ, Λιμενικά Ταμεία, περιβαλλοντικές οργανώσεις και υπηρεσίες που ενδιαφέρονται και ασχολούνται με τα Λιμενικά Έργα, τους οποίους και προσκαλεί να παρουσιάσουν το έργο και τις εμπειρίες τους.

*ΘΕΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΟΥ*
• Περιβαλλοντικά μεγέθη σχεδιασμού και κατασκευής λιμενικών έργων (μετρήσεις, υπολογισμοί).
• Σχεδιασμός λιμένων, μελέτη και κατασκευή λιμενικών έργων.
• Χωροθέτηση λειτουργιών, διαμόρφωση λιμενικής ζώνης.
• Αστοχίες, βλάβες λιμενικών έργων. Επιθεώρηση, αποκατάσταση, συντήρηση.
• Μελέτη λιμένων σε φυσικό προσομοίωμα.
• Περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις από την κατασκευή και λειτουργία λιμένων.
• Το Ελληνικό Λιμενικό Σύστημα.
• Διαχείριση, διοίκηση, λειτουργία λιμένων. Θεσμικό πλαίσιο.

Φόρμα Εγγραφής στο Συνέδριο

*Πηγή :* ΕΜΠ

----------

eMichanikos.gr

----------

